# Any Rob Zombie Fans Here?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've recently been enjoying his music, which is rather rare for me to enjoy heavier music. I think I'm entering a new phase in my music listening.

His music is fun and quirky, with that playful darkness. Try the song Living Dead Girl for a taste if you aren't familiar.

I don't really expect much of a reaction from here.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Do people not see this as silly?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like Scum of the Earth, c'mon!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> Do people not see this as silly?


That's the point, it's fun!


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I like Scum of the Earth, c'mon!


That's a sign that there's something wrong


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> That's a sign that there's something wrong


Indeed.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Macabre has always had an element of entertainment to it - just look at opera!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I had never heard of Rob Zombie, knew nothing about him, but...I did pick up a cd he produced: Rob Zombie Presents the Words and Music of Frankenstein. As a huge fan and devotee of Frankenstein movies and related items, when I saw it at Tower Records on Sunset Boulevard decades ago, I just had to have it. It's good to put on in the Halloween season, and isn't any of his music which is a genre I cannot stand.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did check it out on you tube, do you mind that I will pass this time Captain?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I did check it out on you tube, do you mind that I will pass this time Captain?


No Worries. Thnx for trying it.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

fbjim said:


> Macabre has always had an element of entertainment to it - just look at opera!


Interesting that there's a whole genre dedicated to it. its not equivalent to opera at all. 
If you were to ask him are you against torturing and killing people he would say yes of course, but then why would you make a music video making fun of these things? Then your saying these things are enjoyable to see.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Why do ppl watch scary movies?


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why do ppl watch scary movies?


We like them because they show things which are wrong. Like murder, violence, torture etc. 

Humans must enjoy these things otherwise that whole genre in film and music wouldn't be successful. 

The fact that we enjoy such things reveals something about our nature.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> Interesting that there's a whole genre dedicated to it. its not equivalent to opera at all.
> If you were to ask him are you against torturing and killing people he would say yes of course, but then why would you make a music video making fun of these things? Then your saying these things are enjoyable to see.


No-one is saying it's "equivalent" to opera, just that there is a strong element of the macabre to be found in opera.
And of course, people take "pleasure" out of watching the scary, the ugly, the horrific - (some few, the wrong kind of "pleasure").

I'm no fan of Rob Zombie - I'm not aware of hearing any of his music or watching his movies, but it's not my cup of tea, and I doubt I'll start drinking it now.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Forster said:


> And of course, people take "pleasure" out of watching the scary, the ugly, the horrific - (some few, the wrong kind of "pleasure").


You say *of course *people take pleasure in it but Captain asked *why* this is the case.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> You say *of course *people take pleasure in it but Captain asked *why* this is the case.


I think Capt's question was rhetorical. Besides, I was responding to your post, not his.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What about Ozzy? Anyone like him?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why do ppl watch scary movies?


In some way, scary movies - the good ones - tap into a primordial, subconscious part of the mind and gives you thrills; like a drug I suppose. Those scary movies from Universal which really aren't so scary were, along with Warner Bros. cartoons, my gateway into classical music: I knew the music of Franz Waxman, Hans Salter, Frank Skinner and others long before I knew any of the music of Bach, Beethoven or Brahms.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Fear and excitement are very similar feelings (I think even biologically speaking) so experiencing it in a safe environment is enjoyable for a lot of people.

This is less "scary" and just macabre, though, but macabre has its own fascinations in history.


----------

